
The dogs in Red Alert were attached to invisible bullets when they attacked - chx
https://github.com/electronicarts/CnC_Remastered_Collection/blob/master/REDALERT/BULLET.CPP#L93
======
iab
OOP is-a done right ... Nice find, love it

